# Fishing report - Saturday night - End of OV / Begin Willoughby Beach



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Fished Saturday evening / night @ end of OV off the beach... 

Plenty of croaker, few spot, flounders being brought up but <19" (Most of them ranging about 11-14")

Used:

Squid
Shrimp
Bag O Worms Fishbites
Camo Gulp Sandworms

On:

Standard Bottom Rigs
Flounder Rig
Fishfinder Rig

Tide: 

High tide, outgoing 

Threw in squid on a bottom rig and brought back a weird brown fish, bout the size of a large minnow... somehow or another my circle hook got him as if I put a minnow on my hook through the back. Eyes were a rainbow color, had some spikey like fins on him, rough skin but no real scales, could not tell what it was, not sure how big a fresh baby cobia is, but i'm thinking of was a grouper or puffer fish.. any thoughts? I was going to snap a picture but electronics and salt water don't get along =]

Anyways, I need to do some fishing here soon so i'll be doing more reports...


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

baby black sea bass?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sea robin????
http://www.mexfish.com/fish/wssrob/wssrobcast.jpg


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

My guess would be sea bass also.

Aint too many grouper up there.. especially ones to be confussed with a puffer.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Lip Ripper said:


> sea robin????
> http://www.mexfish.com/fish/wssrob/wssrobcast.jpg


yep! Sea robin, haha... looked like this...

http://science.kennesaw.edu/~jdirnber/oceanography/MarineOrganismPhotos06/SeaRobin.JPG

nice to know!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Some folks eat them. And I believe they can be used as bait.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Stargazer


----------

